# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting A Small Heist [5e]

## J-H

I have another module about half-written.  Ok, maybe 1/3 written.
Anyway, I'm far enough along that I expect to be ready to start testing in the next week or two.

This is a short, self-contained, setting-agnostic module in a big city (Neverwinter, Baldur's Gate, whatever). I'm looking for a party of 4 characters of 9th level. This is a 1-2 session module.  You will have a single long-rest's worth of prep time for the heist (enough to allow spell selection, etc.) but do not expect a long-rest in the middle of the adventure.  There is time for a short rest, maybe two...you will be conducting the heist on a clock.

Expect wards that make teleportation and remote sensing difficult or impossible.


*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, 7etc.)?*
5e

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
5e generic setting

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
4, and no

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Forums, here

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
9th level

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
2 rare
2 uncommon
1 common item
Can trade down at 2 for 1.
2 potions of Healing
Any mundane equipment within reason

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No homebrewed classes, but I do have some houserules listed below, including a few subclasses that are out.
No time for crafting!

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
No custom lineage or custom racial ability scores.
PHB races, others by request.  

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
27 point buy.
Max at 1st level, average after that.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
I don't expect it to come up.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
I prefer single-class characters and will generally pick them over multiclass, especially over dips into Warlock and Paladin.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Rolls in the IC & OOC threads.  I'll make some rolls (Perception, Insight, Investigation) with real dice so you don't know that you failed your perception check.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
See below

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
A couple of sentences.  You're assumed to be an experienced adventuring group with some history together.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
<5% RP
40% exploration/problem solving
55% combat?

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
-*Tasha*'s optional class features *are* activated.
-*Tasha*'s optional racial rules are *not* in play.
-*Tasha*'s subclasses subject to approval (glares at Scribe, Twilight, and Peace, most others are fine)
-Spells from *Strixhaven* & *Fizban*'s are by approval only.



*Spoiler: houserules/class changes*
Show


_ignore the numbering, I deleted ones that were duplicated elsewhere in this post._
1) Hexblade medium armor proficiency, as well as CHA to-hit and damage with the Blade pact weapon, move from the Hexblade patron to the Blade pact boon.  
Blade pact gains proficiency with ONE martial melee weapon only.  This makes Blade boon viable for non-Hexblade patrons, and moves any CHA-dependent dips to requiring 3 levels instead of 1.  
Hexblade is still the only Warlock with native access to martial weapons (versatility) or shields.

2) Sorcerers get 2 thematically appropriate spells known added to their list automatically, at spell levels 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5, as with Aberrant Mind and Clockwork subclasses.

3) Rangers get their Proficiency Bonus added to damage rolls against their favored enemies, starting at level 1.  The level 20 capstone applies to all attack rolls against their favored enemies, not just once per turn.

7) If you go to 0 or get insta-killed (bypassing 0 hp) and raised, you gain 1 level of exhaustion.

8) Berserker barbarians get Frenzy once per day with no consequence; the exhaustion penalties only get added with a 2nd and beyond Frenzy.

11) Eldritch Knights may change the Evocation school out for one other school of their choice.  (Notable picks: Necromancy for debuffs, Illusion for miss chances, Transmutation for self-buffs)

14) No flanking.

15) Soulknife blades stay manifested, and thus can be used for OAs and to gain the benefits of the TWF feat; New Feat:  Improved Soul Blade:  Your blade gains an enhancement bonus equal to PB/2 (rounded down).

16) 4 Element monks get 2 disciplines every time the PHB says they get 1.  They get free discipline uses equal to their Proficiency Bonus, recharging upon Long Rest.

17) Sharpshooter and GWM give a flat always-on +2 damage bonus to the respective weapon types.  No -5/+10

18) Clarification:
The Mage Slayer feat can interrupt spellcasting, rather than taking place after the spell is cast.  The caster struck then must make a Concentration check to avoid losing the spell he's in the middle of casting.


I'll be looking for a fairly stereotypical 4-character party.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I hope it won't surprise you if I want to be in on this  :Small Wink: 


For a heist I'd lean towards a single classed Half Elf Warlock (Tome, Genie)


Barit the Pretender (wip)

----------


## Xav

Interested. And the first question - is Echo knight archetype allowed?

----------


## Athaleon

I'm gonna go with a good old Rogue. Soulknife looks fun, if it's allowed.

----------


## J-H

> Interested. And the first question - is Echo knight archetype allowed?


I don't have that book, so no.



> I'm gonna go with a good old Rogue. Soulknife looks fun, if it's allowed.


Soulknife is fine.

----------


## Xav

Then it's a moon druid, guess.

----------


## Kvard51

Thinking an Aberrant Mind Sorc might be fun here.

----------


## Bobthewizard

I'm definitely interested in this. I was on vacation for your last one and was sad to miss it. Let me think about what to make.

Edit: I'm withdrawing the noisy life cleric and submitting an artificer instead.

Here's *Clip*, high elf artificer with a splash of rogue.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, Barit is done

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Barit has lied so much in his life that he no longer can be sure who he really is or who his parents are. Because really, whenever he tells a tale or spins a yarn he believes in what he's telling with all his heart and soul. A talent that has brought him no small amount of trouble. 
That's why he certainly knows, that there are a lot of places that he shouldn't visit again before a lot of gras has grown over the things he did there. He follows the whispering wind that his patron is sending him, which usually leads him to some very interesting places, where Barit has a chance to reinvent himself again... and again. 
Right now he has taken on the role of Spellsword in a small crew of adventurers. So far the wind hasn't called him to move on and Barit enjoys the sweet moments of camaraderie while they last. 



*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## Xav

WiP Moon Circle Druid, Raevis

----------


## Athaleon

Here's Malathorn, should be a great thief and capable assassin.

----------


## Kvard51

You have plenty already.  I'll drop interest.

----------


## Frendle

Going for a Champion Orc with Mithril Plate and boots of elven kind.

----------


## Frendle

Breddo Toothwise

Orc Champion with some stealth gear.*Spoiler: Build*
Show

*Breddo Toothwise* 
_Orc Fighter (Champion) 9 CN_ 

*AC* 23 *HP* 85 *Speed* 20ft 

*Str* 20 (5) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 14 (2) *Int* 10 (0) *Cha* 8 (-1)

*Attacks*
*Longsword of Warning* +9 1d8+5

*Armor*
Mithril Plate
+2 Shield

*Equipment* 
Boots of Elvenkind
Cloak of Elvenkind






Feats
      Heavy Armor Master
      Resilient (Wisdom)
Fighting Style
      Defense
Second Wind           0/1
Action Surge            0/1
Indomitable              0/1
Martial Architype 
      Champion
Extra Attack
Remarkable Athlete
Dark Vision
Aggressive
Powerful Build

----------


## Bobthewizard

My cleric was not stealthy at all, so I changed to an Artificer. Here's Clip, who I think fits the campaign better.

----------


## J-H

Warlock
Artificer
Druid
Rogue
Champion

Did I miss anyone?
I figure I'll closer recruiting today or tomorrow.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Formalizing it a bit:

Player
Character
Race
Class

Pyrophilios
Barit the Pretender
Half Elf
Warlock (Djinni Blade)

BobtheWizard
Clip - Calliope Pascia
High Elf
Rogue 2 / Artificier 7 (Artillerist)

Xav
Raevis
Shadar-kai
Druid (Moon)

Athaleon
Malathorn
High Elf
Rogue (Soulknife)

Frendle
Breddo Toothwise
Orc
Fighter (Champion)

----------


## Lord of Gifts

Posting interest.

Edit. Sheet

----------


## Pyrophilios

@J-H

Is this still happening?

----------


## J-H

Yes, it is.  I had missed the sheet edited in by Annatar two posts up.

I'll make selections and start before the end of the weekend unless something crops up.

----------


## J-H

3 elves!  I promise there are no ghouls in this one.

Gorthaur, your character still needs a name and 2 healing potions added.  Notes:  Utility/control wizard.
Frendle, Breddo has no ranged weapons or backups, and doesn't have the 2 healing potions.  Are you sure you don't want to go with a more interesting subclass?  Notes:  Melee tank (AC+HAM)
Athaleon, Malathorn, you can drop the portable hole for something else.  You'll be given a portable hole to use for the duration of the adventure.  Notes:  Rogue, ranged/melee
Xav, Raevis, Shadar-Kai is not a PHB race.  I assume you are using the strength belt with your wildshape forms?  Note:  Utility casting, wildshape combat. Emergency revives but currently no healing.
Bob, Clip, 2 potions need to be added.  Notes:  Ranged damage.  Need to review Artillerist.  Is this the infamous "all day healing cannon"?
Pyro, Barit, What is a Molten Bronze armor? Notes: Ranged/melee switch hitter, very similar to a character I'm playing currently.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Bob, Clip, 2 potions need to be added.  Notes:  Ranged damage.  Need to review Artillerist.  Is this the infamous "all day healing cannon"?


Added the potions. 

Depending on the party's needs, I might use the protector quite a bit. It's 1d8+5 THP in a 10' radius as a BA. The cannon lasts one hour then requires a spell slot to resummon. So it's kind of like a nerfed twilight cleric with a smaller radius, requiring a bonus action to activate, and using spell slots instead of channel divinity. 

I originally made a life cleric but he wasn't stealthy or deceptive, so I wanted to fill a support role with another class. The rogue dip is mostly to get expertise in investigation and arcana for flavor reasons. Cunning action is great, especially with a cloak of elvenkind, but the BA interferes with the cannon, so I'll only be able to do one or the other. 

If you don't like the protector cannon, though, I can just use the blasting ones.

----------


## Xav

> Xav, Raevis, Shadar-Kai is not a PHB race.  I assume you are using the strength belt with your wildshape forms?  Note:  Utility casting, wildshape combat. Emergency revives but currently no healing.


Yep, belt for wildshaping.
Should I change the race? Don't like any of PHB variants for druid, frankly speaking.
Dispel changeable to Aura of Vitality, if there are no healers.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Pyro, Barit, What is a Molten Bronze armor? Notes: Ranged/melee switch hitter, very similar to a character I'm playing currently.


_Molten Bronze Skin
Generic variant, rare (requires attunement)
This magical armor appears as a jug of molten bronze. When you attune to it, the bronze adheres and contours to your skin. The armor can be worn under normal clothes, but it doesn't impede bodily functions. Once you put it on, it can't be removed unless you choose to do so.

While wearing the armor, you have resistance to fire damage. The armor also doesn't impose disadvantage on Dexterity (Stealth) checks.

Base items. This item variant can be applied to the following base items:
Breastplate (Molten Bronze Skin Breastplate)
Half Plate Armor (Molten Bronze Skin Half Plate Armor)
Plate Armor (Molten Bronze Skin Plate Armor)
Source: Mythic Odyssey of Theros, page 197_

Basically, this is the perfect armor for lightly armored, sneaky, yet flashy characters - not as good as protective as a non-attunement +1 half plate, but makes up for it for not having disadvantage on stealth and being fire resistant. 

If this one isn't available in your game, I'd just switch it out for regular half plate and boots of elvenkind and a cloak of protection.

----------


## Frendle

> Frendle, Breddo has no ranged weapons or backups, and doesn't have the 2 healing potions.  Are you sure you don't want to go with a more interesting subclass?  Notes:  Melee tank (AC+HAM)


I chose Champion cause I really can't stand any of the other subclasses except EK, and for some reason I have it locked in my head that I need a bonus in int equal to the spell level I want to cast like in 3.5. 
So since there is no such requirement in 5.e that I can see, I changed.

My alternate to Evocation is Illusion. 

Since a heist is the theme of this module, a clunky fighter is a liability which outweighs his combat capabilities, so I took skills and magic items to offset that issue. Now I have no disadvantage in stealth and in fact I have advantage.

Cuts down a bit on my AC and damage, but it seemed a good trade off for this module.

----------


## J-H

> Added the potions. 
> 
> Depending on the party's needs, I might use the protector quite a bit. It's 1d8+5 THP in a 10' radius as a BA. The cannon lasts one hour then requires a spell slot to resummon. So it's kind of like a nerfed twilight cleric with a smaller radius, requiring a bonus action to activate, and using spell slots instead of channel divinity. 
> 
> I originally made a life cleric but he wasn't stealthy or deceptive, so I wanted to fill a support role with another class. The rogue dip is mostly to get expertise in investigation and arcana for flavor reasons. Cunning action is great, especially with a cloak of elvenkind, but the BA interferes with the cannon, so I'll only be able to do one or the other. 
> 
> If you don't like the protector cannon, though, I can just use the blasting ones.


Yeah, so Twilight is out as you can see... not a huge fan of auto-temp HP healing every round either.




> Yep, belt for wildshaping.
> Should I change the race? Don't like any of PHB variants for druid, frankly speaking.
> Dispel changeable to Aura of Vitality, if there are no healers.


Yes, please change to a PHB race.




> _Molten Bronze Skin
> Generic variant, rare (requires attunement)
> This magical armor appears as a jug of molten bronze. When you attune to it, the bronze adheres and contours to your skin. The armor can be worn under normal clothes, but it doesn't impede bodily functions. Once you put it on, it can't be removed unless you choose to do so.
> 
> While wearing the armor, you have resistance to fire damage. The armor also doesn't impose disadvantage on Dexterity (Stealth) checks.
> 
> Base items. This item variant can be applied to the following base items:
> Breastplate (Molten Bronze Skin Breastplate)
> Half Plate Armor (Molten Bronze Skin Half Plate Armor)
> ...


This item appears OK.




> I chose Champion cause I really can't stand any of the other subclasses except EK, and for some reason I have it locked in my head that I need a bonus in int equal to the spell level I want to cast like in 3.5. 
> So since there is no such requirement in 5.e that I can see, I changed.
> 
> My alternate to Evocation is Illusion. 
> 
> Since a heist is the theme of this module, a clunky fighter is a liability which outweighs his combat capabilities, so I took skills and magic items to offset that issue. Now I have no disadvantage in stealth and in fact I have advantage.
> 
> Cuts down a bit on my AC and damage, but it seemed a good trade off for this module.


Cool.

----------


## Xav

> Yes, please change to a PHB race.


Changed to human.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Yeah, so Twilight is out as you can see... not a huge fan of auto-temp HP healing every round either.


We can get rid of that option. I can use it just for blasting.

Actually, if it's ok, I reworked him to be just a straight armorer artificer, playing him as a wandslinger. The infiltrator armor seems fitting for this and negates the need for rogue levels. 

Here's the new sheet. *Clip*

Here's a new table, with Lord of Gifts added too
Player
Character
Race
Class

Pyrophilios
Barit the Pretender
Half Elf
Warlock (Djinni Blade)

BobtheWizard
Clip - Calliope Pascia
High Elf
Artificer (Armorer)

Xav
Raevis
Human
Druid (Moon)

Athaleon
Malathorn
High Elf
Rogue (Soulknife)

Frendle
Breddo Toothwise
Orc
Fighter (EK)

Lord of Gifts
Toros Lightcloak
Gnome
Wizard (Abjuration)

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Categorization*
Show


Melee tank (AC >20)
Breddo EK

Can heal:
Clip Armorer
Raevis Druid

Melee attack
Barit Bladelock
Breddo EK
Raevis Druid

Ranged attack (not limited by slots)
Barit Bladelock
Clip Armorer
Malathorn SK
Toros Wiz

Can AOE
Clip Arm
Toros Wiz

Control magic
Barit Bladelock
Clip Arm
Toros Wiz
Raevis Druid

Mobility (flight/teleport/wall walking)
Breddo EK
Ravis Druid
Malathorn SK

Scout (Stealth + Perception)
Breddo EK
Ravis Druid
Barit Bladelock
Clip Arm
Malathorn SK

Knowledge
Clip
Toros



*Final Choices*
Breddo EK
Ravis Druid
Barit Bladelock
Toros Wizard

Tough to pick!
OOC and IC are up.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Have a great time, everyone! Congrats to those that got in.

----------


## J-H

Lord of Gifts has not posted or been on the forums in 8 days.  Bobthewizard, care to join us?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Of course! I'll get a post up this afternoon.

----------


## J-H

Due to PBP attrition, we have spots for two players.

The party is currently shrunken to 1/2" size and about 2/3 of the way across the back yard into the target building.  They have faced off against giant moths that turn invisible, defeated a giant anole, and survived an encounter with an owl that was (relative to them) about 60' tall.

For those who want to catch up before posting interest/characters:
IC thread
OOC thread

Current party is a warlock and an artificer.  Lost PCs were a druid and a fighter.

----------


## hxolhpths

Interested!

Need a day or two to go through OP and fill a sheet.

A few starting questions...
Silvery Barbs allowed? (i always ask no matter what i end up playing)

I was thinking of a support character that force rerolls, diss/advantages,
de/buffs on rolls and generally support spellcasting.
bard6/Wiz2...
Maybe 1 lvl of GOO lock for the telepathy thing.
If not, Wiz 3 will do i guess...

I understand that many GMs shy away of this build, and you have all the 
right to do so yourself. I know it's too cumbersome to deal with.
Just say so and i ll roll something else.
Can always roll a straight Wiz or try a Tank if the team needs one.

----------


## J-H

No Silvery Barbs or Rime's Binding Ice.  Halfling Diviner would be fine if you're thinking rerolls, though.

----------


## hxolhpths

> No Silvery Barbs or Rime's Binding Ice.  Halfling Diviner would be fine if you're thinking rerolls, though.


Ye, that was the idea, but it is build around Silvery Barbs...
gimmie a day or two and i ll see what i can bring in.

----------


## hxolhpths

I looked at the sheets of the two remaining players, and i cant decide what you need more...
tank? dpr? support...
between them the 2 chars you left with can do everything... they just need more ppl for action economy.


EDIT:
lets assume i roll for a tank/battlefield controller;
would you approve this homebrew weapon?

Emide 
Martial Weapon, Reach
1 bludgeoning damage
(it's damage cannot be improved by Ability modifier or weapon enchantment magic)
The Emide is a thinner but longer quarterstaff, with 2 thin brass caps at each edge
for balance. A trained user can wield it in one hand and enjoy a 10ft reach.

Open Cards:
Thinking of using it with the following:
Sentinel & Polearm Master feats, Crusher Feat and (if approved) tunnel fighter fighting style (UA).
If either of the weapon or the fighting style doesn't get approved, i ll built something else.

----------


## J-H

I'd rather stay away from homebrew on this one.  I'm playtesting it for publishing on the DM's Guild, so I want a more typical party.

----------


## Pyrophilios

As one of the players: We could use a ranger - there are a lot of animals to deal with as well as natural environment. But really, play whatever takes your fancy. Even a stunlocking monk would be welcome right now  :Small Wink:

----------


## hxolhpths

> I'd rather stay away from homebrew on this one.  I'm playtesting it for publishing on the DM's Guild, so I want a more typical party.


Fair enough... Tunnel Fighter (UA) banned too?

----------


## J-H

Yeah, I don't know most of the UA stuff.  Sources are covered in the Big 16.

----------

